# Does HGVC membership still include Hilton Honors gold status



## jjking42 (Sep 8, 2012)

Does HGVC membership still include Hilton Honors gold status ?


----------



## colatown (Sep 8, 2012)

I am silver, so I guess the answer is no.


----------



## linsj (Sep 8, 2012)

Everybody automatically gets silver status. Gold and diamond come with HGVC elite levels.

You can get gold Honors status with the new Citi Hilton Visa card. It has a $95/year fee.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 8, 2012)

+1 for Silver. 

I have Gold for Elite (lowest level) and the one of the higher levels get diamond, but without looking at it I don't know which one.


----------



## jjking42 (Sep 8, 2012)

I was almost certain that I got gold when I became an HGVC owner last time. Maybe that was part of the 399.00 I paid to join while owning an affiliate.

Just copied this from the website. I guess they changed it to Silver
Enjoy HHonors Silver status—Vacation ownership with Hilton provides you with Silver VIP membership in the renowned Hilton HHonors program.Enjoy HHonors Silver status—Vacation ownership with Hilton provides you with Silver VIP membership in the renowned Hilton HHonors program.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 8, 2012)

linsj said:


> Everybody automatically gets silver status. Gold and diamond come with HGVC elite levels.
> 
> You can get gold HHonors status with the new Citi Hilton Visa card.
> It has a $95/year fee.



You can also get gold HHonors status with either Am-Ex Hilton card.
To qualify, you must charge $20K on the card in a calendar year.
It's actually easy to do. The basic one is free; "Surpass" has a $75 fee.


----------



## linsj (Sep 8, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> You can also get gold HHonors status with either Am-Ex Hilton card.
> To qualify, you must charge $20K on the card in a calendar year.
> It's actually easy to do. The basic one is free; "Surpass" has a $75 fee.



There's no spending limit with the new Visa card.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

HGVC Elite comes with HHonors Gold.  However, now that it is so easy to obtain HHonors Gold with the credit cards, it is not much of an additional perk for spending so much extra for HGVC Elite.


----------



## semicycler (Sep 11, 2012)

Standard HGVC ownership is silver in HHonors regardless of buying directly from Hilton or buying resale.

Buy 14,000 pts directly from Hilton and get elite HGVC.  24,000 gets you elite plus.  Both elite and elite plus grant free gold status in HHonors.

Elite premier in HGVC gets you diamond in HHonors.  All that for 34,000 points directly from Hilton.

Most consider the value to be missing for elite, elite plus and elite premier - buy resale instead!


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Sep 12, 2012)

jjking42 said:


> I was almost certain that I got gold when I became an HGVC owner last time. Maybe that was part of the 399.00 I paid to join while owning an affiliate.
> 
> Just copied this from the website. I guess they changed it to Silver
> Enjoy HHonors Silver status—Vacation ownership with Hilton provides you with Silver VIP membership in the renowned Hilton HHonors program.Enjoy HHonors Silver status—Vacation ownership with Hilton provides you with Silver VIP membership in the renowned Hilton HHonors program.



It's always been Silver..


----------

